# alpine 9835!



## tK715 (Nov 29, 2004)

anyone have pics of this head unit hooked up? i hear this HU is amazing..


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

tK715 said:


> anyone have pics of this head unit hooked up? i hear this HU is amazing..


I have one on the way, along with the KCA-420i to hook up the iPod. I didn't really have any interest in replacing my old head unit (Alpine CDA-7878), but its CD transport mechanism self-destructed (several bent parts, motors no longer activate, etc.).

With the iPod interface, I won't have to worry about CD transport reliability, nor carry CDs with me. The KCA-420i is a true iPod interface; tags are shown on the head unit, QuickSearch works as expected, playlists are recognized, shuffle works (playlist or whole iPod), etc. In other words, no need to have the iPod in view. Just have to find a spot to hide the KCA-420i.

My only beef with the CDA-9835 is the built-in amp, but Alpine seems to have decided they're not going to make an amp-free head unit this generation. I could pick up an older DVA-7996 or CDA-7998, but they're not fully functional with the KCA-420i and I believe their disc transport is the same as what was in my CDA-7878.


----------



## tK715 (Nov 29, 2004)

dwm said:


> I have one on the way, along with the KCA-420i to hook up the iPod. I didn't really have any interest in replacing my old head unit (Alpine CDA-7878), but its CD transport mechanism self-destructed (several bent parts, motors no longer activate, etc.).
> 
> With the iPod interface, I won't have to worry about CD transport reliability, nor carry CDs with me. The KCA-420i is a true iPod interface; tags are shown on the head unit, QuickSearch works as expected, playlists are recognized, shuffle works (playlist or whole iPod), etc. In other words, no need to have the iPod in view. Just have to find a spot to hide the KCA-420i.
> 
> My only beef with the CDA-9835 is the built-in amp, but Alpine seems to have decided they're not going to make an amp-free head unit this generation. I could pick up an older DVA-7996 or CDA-7998, but they're not fully functional with the KCA-420i and I believe their disc transport is the same as what was in my CDA-7878.


the 9835 already plays mp3's right? just wondering why you need to hook the ipod up there as well..i think im missing something..not good with this stuff. thanks in advance.


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

tK715 said:


> the 9835 already plays mp3's right? just wondering why you need to hook the ipod up there as well..i think im missing something..not good with this stuff. thanks in advance.


The CDA-9835 will play mp3 CDs, yes.

The point of the iPod is lots of storage. The 40G iPod (what I have) holds roughly the equivalent of 60 mp3 CDs (roughly 600 regular audio CDs, depending on the bitrate used when converting to mp3 or AAC for the iPod). Most of my entire music collection will fit on the iPod at decent fidelity (certainly good enough for the roadster). You could think of it like a 600-disc CD changer that fits in your pocket and has more smarts and navigates much more quickly. 

If you already own an iPod, the KCA-420i is essentially a no-brainer if you're going with an Alpine head unit.


----------



## defex (Aug 24, 2004)

Alpine makes a unit without an amp.

Check out the CDA-7998R.


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

defex said:


> Alpine makes a unit without an amp.
> 
> Check out the CDA-7998R.


Reread my post. I mentioned the CDA-7998. It's not in their line-up anymore, it's from the previous generation. So is the DVA-7996, which I don't expect to be around much longer.


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

You can turn the amp off on the 9835, it's in the menu.


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

tK715 said:


> anyone have pics of this head unit hooked up? i hear this HU is amazing..


Check out this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83295


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

tron1043 said:


> You can turn the amp off on the 9835, it's in the menu.


That's correct, I just wish the amp wasn't there at all and the space it uses was consumed by beefier CD transport parts and cooling for the stuff I actually use.


----------

